# Pics from the Ohio World Show



## Leeana (Nov 3, 2006)

The Ohio World Show was 4 months ago but i just now got around to getting pics, thanks fran!






I posted our results, my gelding Royal Salsa did pretty well. After this show it was pretty clear what we needed to work on and i decided he deffently needs to be shown foundation. He was shown Classic all this season because everytime i send in papers it takes a while to get them back and i didnt have time to have papers in the mail when i needed them for the shows. He will be showing Foundation Geldings next year though.

This was not his peak physical condition IMO. He did well, i feel he will do better next year in Foundation though.






Second one, next to the big bay











Thanks for letting me share. Next year he is going to be doing Classic Liberty and will be at Congress. In April im going to send him up to Michigan for a month of halter training/conditioning with Jim McKeith. He gets really hormonal and ansy at shows so i think that will help him get use to other horses being up there. I like to do the training myself when it comes to halter but i think he and i both need this lol.


----------



## SweetOpal (Nov 3, 2006)

Looking good, better late than never!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 4, 2006)

Congratulations. Very nice horse and pictures,thanks for sharing. Jim is a very good trainer.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 4, 2006)

what good memories that brings back! we had so much fun showing with you there :aktion033:


----------



## alphahorses (Nov 4, 2006)

Boy that looks like it was a tough! Good to see such a good turnout in the geldings class!

BTW - there were no foundation classes at the World Show last year .. maybe next year


----------



## kaykay (Nov 4, 2006)

omg ronalee you should have been there. one of the nicest gelding classes i have ever seen!!! i was told there were 2 previous nathional champions in that class

yeah wheres our foundation class!!!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 4, 2006)

Really? Even with his foundation seal, if there are no foundation classes offered he can show as a classic right? As you can see ..he was a shrimp in that class and he just happened to be right next to the largest horse in the class so that didnt help with the height issue lol.

Kay i think they said there were 3 national champion horses in that class



:

Just noticed the last picture i posted doesnt do any justice to him, this horse can really work his neck. None of these pictures show it though. He really doesn have a nice neck on him, i dont like how it looks in that last pic w/ his nose up.

Who do we contact to try to get Foundation classes added to the show? I think the Ohio World Show is a pretty big show for the shetland's, dont you think they should have foundation classes? Thats like taking out all the 'over' classes at AMHR Nationals lol. Not complaining, i just want to contact someone and see why they didnt have foundation classes, the show is a week long.


----------



## Serene Acres (Nov 4, 2006)

Well I must say that since the Congress was moved from the Ohio State Fair several years ago entries have decreased but several years ago people asked for Foundation Classes to be put into the World Show program as asked they received a full slate of classes were offered unfortunately only one person showed up for these classes so after careful thinking the World Show decided to pull that division. It's always a battle when dealing w/ World Show don't get me wrong I love this show and consider it my Nationals since I don't normally have the opportunity to go, but if you want these classes the best thing to do is get a committed group of exhibitors for the Foundation Classes I might add that maybe asking for small slate of classes would be a good idea but don't expect for this to happen quickly you know what they say about the quicky wheel



:


----------



## alphahorses (Nov 4, 2006)

Serene Acres said:


> unfortunately only one person showed up for these classes


Actually, that's not true .. maybe in the gelding class, but not in mare and stallion. I took my stallion last year - infact Marvin McCabe showed him - and there were 2 in the class. I know, not a big class, but it's a start. And there were several in the mare classes.

It takes a year or 2 of offering classes before people are prepared to show. I'm not going to buy and raise horses for a foundation program until I KNOW classes will be offered. They were finally offered both at OS and at Area II shows, so I even bought 2 more Foundation mares. 2006 was the first year I had foundation foals to show, and then no classes. ( I had my stallion, 2 geldings, and a filly that I would have taken if they'd been offered.) And I know at least 3 other breeders who have gone to Ohio State and probably will in the future who are now in a position to have Foundation entries. And add to that 2 people who posted here who have foundations (Kay and Leeana)

So hopefully they will rethink it and offer them again with the understanding that they have to give people a year or 2 to have stock to show in the division.

Marvin McCabe is the person to contact. GOOD man and he will listen to you. He has to do what is best for the show of course, and as Serene Acres rightly said, that might mean no foundation classes in 2007, but he will take you seriously.


----------



## Serene Acres (Nov 5, 2006)

Any show in Area II can be questioned, I wanted a Model Gelding class in all of the Area II shows for Classics because it seemed odd that there was one for Mares and Stallions now I don't know if it's going to happen but I brought it up. I guess the sad part is even though Area II has branched out and has shows in Ashland and Urbana we still can't get some people to go anywhere excpet Greenville we've really tried to make those two shows as exhibitor friendly as possilbe adding classes for everyone, if you want anything added to those the Area II Banquet is in March what date I'm not sure of yet but the World Show even though held at the State Fair is considered Area II yes Mr. McCabe is the one to contact however if you can get a group together and gaurantee participation you could possilby get a bare bones amount of Foundation Classes in as well as the other shows but as I've said these are all open for debate and I've seen them add classes and than take them out the very next year for lack of interest. So call or write whoever you feel more comfortable with Mr.McCabe or Jim Lyme there is no harm in asking.

There use to be a Classic futurity held in conjunction w/ Area II I'm not really sure what ever happened to it but it was held at the Darke Co Fair as was the Modern futurity for several years many years ago when Congress was still at the Ohio State Fair.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 5, 2006)

i had no idea either that the ohio world show was an area 2 show.

I am suprised though to hear there have not been enough foundation entries. Getitia has many foundation horses and I know other farms that do too. But I agree with alphafarms that you have to have the classes at least a couple years before you see what the interest really is. Especially if they werent previously available.

Okay totally off topic. I had to scratch a horse from the ohio world show due to an injury. I showed my vet letter to the show office at the show. I still have never received a refund. Its quite a bit of money and Id really like to have it back



Also the stall was resold to someone else so I would really like my money back LOL. Who do I contact?

Thanks!

Kay


----------



## ownedbyapony (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Kay,

You should be able to contact Judy Peters the show secreatary to help get your problem resolved. Her number is 614-644-4035 and her email is [email protected] Good luck !!

As for getting the foundation classes back on the schedule, I think it is something that will take an organized effort and some guaranteed numbers. The schedule at the Ohio State Fair is very tight and other breeds (Hackneys,Morgans and Saddlebreds) are constantly trying to get additional classes added. It took Marvin a couple of years to get the classes added and the poor turnout was not received well. Other breeds were denied additional classes and we were granted our request and didn't come through with the numbers. I think the group will have to get together and get them some numbers of the ponies they can expect and the process will have to start again. I would love to see the foundation classes added again but can make no guarantees as to the numbers I could bring until I see what the showstring looks like at the beginning of the year. You might use the above contact information (Judy Peters) to see what we can do !

Amber


----------



## Serene Acres (Nov 5, 2006)

Amber is right contacting Judy Peters is a start and any show in Ohio or the rest of Area II which is ASPC/AMHR/ASPR approved is to be considered part of Area II . Yes there are several farms that have Foundation Classics but they don't always show in those divisions because of other committments to other divisions. As stated in one of my previous posts you can contact Jim Lyme or Bud Stephenson regarding Area II shows and Mr.McCabe and or Judy Peters for the World Show. Remember that Area II has an annual awards banquet and this is where you have turned point sheets, these points are from all the shows you show in, in Area II the World Show counts for Triple Points so that's an added incentive. It is too late for this year but rememeber this for 2007 If you have any questions about added classes contact one of the folks I mentioned above.


----------



## Devon (Nov 6, 2006)

Hes Beautiful :bgrin



:



:


----------



## OhHorsePee (Nov 10, 2006)

Ah, memories! How long till show season? LOL

Fran


----------

